# Maternity belly band reviews?



## ColorMeFamous

I was thinking about investing in a maternity belly band but I'm not sure if it would be worth it or not! I'm wondering for those who have tried belly bands, whether you liked it, what brand it was, if it made a difference, and how much it was :) thanks!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh! And if you have tried maternity belts, were those any good?


----------



## alicecooper

I've got a mothercare belly band. The woman behind the counter told me I'd only need a small but when I tried it on it was definitely too small so I had to go for a medium. Unlike maternity clothes, these bands don't seem to based on pre-pregnancy sizes, but rather the current size of your bump (which, for me, is fairly sizeable). 

On wearing it, it's quite comfy, though SOMETIMES it slips up my back a bit but that's not too much of a problem. 
I really notice the difference when I take it off, so it's obviously better with it on than not.

Main problem is that the velcro is a bit scratchy at the back.


----------



## mvosse

I have the beband from target, I love it! It offers support and holds my pants up, as I'm not ready for maternity pants.


----------



## 2ndtimeluckyX

Mine are from New Look and I couldn't live without them. I bought them when I was preg with my 1 year old and they are still like new. Definitely worth it in my opinion :thumbup:


----------



## Enekai

I got one from motherhood.com and love it. Very comfy and does hold up my pants and keep my belly covered.


----------



## MrsGards

ASOS have them for £5 free worldwide delivery at the moment if thats any help. x


----------



## itsme122

I have the BeBand from Target. I believe it's made from the same company that makes the Bella Band. So far I have loved it. I am a few days shy of 20 weeks and have yet had to buy maternity pants thanks to the BeBand. I started having issues buttoning my pants around 10/11 weeks and finally broke on getting the band around 13/14 weeks. I was given the recommendation of keeping the receipt, and to not wash it to try it out. It works out for some people, but not everyone. This way I could return it if I wasn't happy with it. 

I have wide hips and was afraid I'd have issues with it riding up but fortunately, I don't. I think it will also come in handy to have after giving birth as apparently, having some pressure on your tummy helps ease the pain of your uterus contracting back to its normal size.

I recommend trying on a few sizes. If your in between sizes, like I was, go for the smaller one as its whole purpose right now is to keep your pants up, so I think there's less chance of losing your pants or slipping if it's a bit more snug. 

Good Luck!


----------



## MrsJP

I have 3 of the Bebands from target and love them. I got one early on and was wearing it every day so I went back and got more. I'm not in maternity pants yet so these cover my unbuttoned jeans, plus as my belly grows it feels kind of strange, like it's hanging out even when it's covered. So I wear it for support too every day, and when I'm working out at the gym.


----------



## MomPepperdine

I loved my belly band paid 11$ for it and used it with my first 2. They are great as I hate spending money on closthes (for myself lol) and saved me a lot it does slide around sometimes but still worth it and I bet would be very easy to make


----------



## MomPepperdine

I loved my belly band paid 11$ for it and used it with my first 2. They are great as I hate spending money on closthes (for myself lol) and saved me a lot it does slide around sometimes but still worth it and I bet would be very easy to make

Also I. Never bought maternity pants with my first (granted I was 19 and pretty tiny) and like only 1 outfit with baby 2 the rest of the time I used the band


----------

